# שמות ההורים בהזמנה- חתונה



## מכושפת15 (19/4/12)

שמות ההורים בהזמנה- חתונה 
על הזמנות לחתונה במידה וחס וחלילה אחד ההורים נפטר, האם הדרך הבאה לרשום נכונה:

הורי החתן
גילה ושי (ז"ל)

מה שמשתמע זה שרק האב נפטר?
או שיש בעיה עם הניסוח וכדאי לרשום בדרך אחרת?


----------



## yaya87 (19/4/12)

נראה כאילו שניהם נפטרו לדעתי 
לדעתי כדאי לכתוב שי (ז"ל) וגילה

אנחנו בכלל כתבנו משפחת ______       משפחת _______ 
(אבי נפטר)


----------



## pipidi (19/4/12)

אני חושבת שבמקרה כזה כדאי לחרוג מכללי הנימוס 
(בהם שם האישה מופיע קודם) ולתת כבוד לנפטר.
כלומר 
שי (ז"ל) וילה (שם משפחה).

בכל מקרה רב המוזמנים ידעו מי הוא זה שנפטר.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/4/12)

ראיתי שמוסיפים ליד שם ההורה שלא נפטר את ר"ת 
תבדל"א  - שהמשמעות שלהם היא תיבדל לחיים ארוכים.


----------



## Yuuuula (20/4/12)

אצלי זה גם המצב 
ואנחנו כתבנו רק את שם אמי...אני רואה את זה כאילו ההורים החתומים על ההזמנה הם המזמינים ומשום שהוא איננו בחיים הוא גם לא מזמין. 
יחד עם זאת אני מבינה את הרצון לציין את השם ולכן גם אני חושבת שצריך קודם לכתוב את שם האב_____ (ז"ל ) ורק אז את שם האם.


----------

